# picture with my old gear.



## a sheila (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 237607


----------



## limbwalker54 (May 11, 2012)

How long have you been climbing?


----------



## a sheila (May 11, 2012)

*Daddy did it.*



limbwalker54 said:


> How long have you been climbing?



My father had me drag brush for a punishment when i was little and it must have done something to my brain . I started doing ground work for a tree service when i was 17. I am 46 now and still climb a couple of days a week. thanks for the welcome . I appreciate it.


----------



## a sheila (May 13, 2012)

*oops no hard hat*

View attachment 238177
View attachment 238177
:msp_thumbdn:

After smacking myself in the head with the snap from my lanyard, I started wearing my hardhat in trees regularly. I always wear one on the ground. Luckily it was my snap and not a piece of wood that helped me see the light....


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2012)

a sheila said:


> View attachment 238177
> View attachment 238177
> :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> After smacking myself in the head with the snap from my lanyard, I started wearing my hardhat in trees regularly. I always wear one on the ground. Luckily it was my snap and not a piece of wood that helped me see the light....



Yeah you are sporting old school Sheila. What do you have now?


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 21, 2012)

Was that a full brim hardhat in the first picture ?


----------



## a sheila (May 21, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yeah you are sporting old school Sheila. What do you have now?



I still use my old hip pinching saddle, but i bought a climbing line with a tight eye and a split tail. I put away my buckstrap and bought a 2-in1 safety lanyard.Doesnt sound like much but the first time I went up with the new split tail and was able to reposition myself with a new found speed and ease while i was snugged up with the fancy lanyard i had a big smile on my face. I have looked at a number of other newer devices but i keep telling myself that this is my last year- than i go one more. I like climbing.


----------



## a sheila (May 21, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Was that a full brim hardhat in the first picture ?



no- maybe it looks that way because i am pint sized- now i am almost quart size:msp_unsure:
started out at 106- tipping the scales at 115. it is that middle age thing i guess but i am going to try and battle back. problem is i love bacon.


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 3, 2012)

a sheila said:


> no- maybe it looks that way because i am pint sized- now i am almost quart size:msp_unsure:
> started out at 106- tipping the scales at 115. it is that middle age thing i guess but i am going to try and battle back. problem is i love bacon.


LOL, bacon is awesome.


----------

